# Getting To Know Fertilizer Sprayers &amp; Dusters



## Bren (May 13, 2010)

You have some interesting points.... I am a chemical user trying to do things earth friendly by going natural. NOT SURE this is going to work for me. I enjoy your information because you are honest and you LIVE IT! THanks for sharing and thank you for your twitters so I could find this post.
.-= Bren´s last blog ..Aphids via Sunshine? =-.


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Bren! It can be difficult to convert from chemicals to natural solutions for pests and diseases. Chemicals do work very well, but I think they do more damage than they do good in the long run. Using organic methods can be a bit more work but are very worth the outcomes! 

Thank you so much for your kind words! I really enjoy tweeting with you about gardening and viewing your gorgeous pictures! Thanks so much for stopping by.

Tee


----------

